# venison with qview



## jaso (Jan 25, 2010)

well the venison was great ! ! 





hope ya'll enjoyed your weekend! !


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 25, 2010)

I always say, nothing beats wild game. Looks great.
How did you prepare it? Any special recipe?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 25, 2010)

Like the meat hunter said who did you smoked your venison and what wood and all the good detail because after all you know:









"We Are The Kids and You Have The Candy"


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Good looking feast Jaso!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 25, 2010)

The asparagus looks great. How'd you prepare it?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## jaso (Jan 25, 2010)

Iseasoned the venison with carolina rump shake then injected with a little worcestershire sauce and bbq mix. took about 3 and a half hours to smoke the wind was killing my temp! ! sauteed the aspearagus and mushrooms with a little evoo and garlic salt. Honestly the venison came out awesome sliced thin can cut with a fork......really loved the carolina rump shake will have to use again  smoked the venison with some mesquite and pecan ! ! !


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## alx (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job on this......Like the veggies too...


----------

